# OpenSuse 11.1



## MasterTH (3. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,

wird von ISP3 (die Final steht ja schon bald in den Startlöchern) das neuste OpenSuse unterstützt?

Wenn nicht ist der Support geplant?


danke & Grüße


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2009)

OpenSuSE 11.1 wird vermutlich unterstützt, wenn es nicht zu sehr von der 11er abweicht. Ich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht auf 11.1 getestet, kann ebr gut sein dass es jetzt schon damit geht, wenn man einfach die Versionsnummer im suse release file auf 11.0 setzt.


----------



## MasterTH (3. Jan. 2009)

würde das gerne ausprobiere, aber wo finde ich das release-file?


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2009)

Die Datei ist:

/etc/SuSE-release

Einfach mit einem Text Editor öffnen und 11.1 durch 11.0 ersetzen, direkt bevor Du ISPConfig installierst. Danach würde ich es sicherheitshalber zurück ändern, ich weiß nicht ob yast die Datei auch benötigt. Ansonsten der Installationsanleitung für SuSE 11.0 folgen, die im ISPConfig 3 tar.gz ist.

Wenn Du irgendwelche geänderten Paketnamen oder so bemerkst, wäre es super wenn Du die Anleitung vielleicht anpassen könntest und mir als PM schicken


----------



## MasterTH (3. Jan. 2009)

setze mich am Montag mal dran und installiers in einer testumgebung


----------



## neurex (7. Jan. 2009)

Zitat von MasterTH:


> setze mich am Montag mal dran und installiers in einer testumgebung


Und, wie ist der Erfolgsstatus diesbezüglich?


----------



## MasterTH (7. Jan. 2009)

hmm.. hat sich ein bisschen verzögert, aber bin gerade dabei.

Mit dem Maildrop gibts eine schwierigkeit, 

1. die URL funktioniert nicht
(rpm --force -i http://mirror.fraunhofer.de/opensus...enSUSE_10.2/i586/maildrop-2.0.3-16.1.i586.rpm) das sollte so gehen
2.er findet die libcourierauth.so.0 nicht obwohl die in /usr/local/ vorhanden ist

dann gibt es noch ein Problem das er die Authentifzierungs PAM beim Pure-FTPD irgendwie nicht kennt
mag sein das es ein Problem meines Servers ist


Fazit:
Installation läuft nach Änderung des Release-Stands von 11.1 auf 11.0 einwandfrei durch. Web-Oberfläche ist erreichbar und ich kann dort auch Webs usw. anlegen.

Mehr hab ich bis jetzt nicht getestet


----------



## lightman (11. März 2009)

*SuSE 11.1 und ISPConfig 3 RC*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe mal die Installation nach der Anleitung mit einer Änderung durchgeführt ( pure-ftpd statt proftpd installiert ). Die Konfigurationsseite scheint bisher ohne Probleme zufunktionieren.
Aber jetzt die nicht funktionierenden Sachen: der Apache zeigt die angelegten Seiten nicht an. 

Fehler im log: [Wed Mar 11 15:24:28 2009] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /srv/www/www.server1234.de

Das zweite Problem liegt beim pure-ftpd:

Fehler im log: Mar 11 14:22:44 kundenserver2 pure-ftpd: (?@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) [DEBUG] Command [user] [web1ftp]                  
Mar 11 14:22:44 kundenserver2 pure-ftpd: (?@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) [DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]                      
Mar 11 14:22:44 kundenserver2 pure-ftpd: (?@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [web1ftp]

Dabei habe ich natürlich das eingerichtete Passwort dieses Users benutzt. In der MySQL-Datenbank steht auch der dazugehörige User mit einem verschlüsselten Kennwort. Und die Pure-FTP-Config verweißt auch ins MySQL ?!?! Leider sehe ich nicht die Anfrage vom Pure-FTP ans MySQL, so das ich das nicht vergleichen kann. 

Hat auch noch jemand diese Probleme oder vielleicht eine Lösung ???

Gruß Lightman


----------



## Till (11. März 2009)

Welche ISPConfig Version hast Du mit welcher Anleitung installiert?


----------



## lightman (11. März 2009)

Ich habe für die Installation vom SuSE 11.1 diese Anleitung verwendet: 
http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-opensuse-11.1
und mit ISPConfig RC2 abgeschlossen. Die daraus resultierenden Konfigurationseinstellungen waren für mich logisch und korrekt vom ISPConfig eingestellt. Nur leider leigt der Fehler mal wieder mal an einer Stelle , wo ich noch nich nachgesehen habe .
Gruß Lightman


----------



## Till (11. März 2009)

Die Anleitung die Du genommen hast ist für ISPConfig 2 und nicht mit ISPConfig 3 kompatibel. ISPConfig 3 ist eine komplett andere Software als ISPConfig 3 und benötigt andere Dienste und eine komplett andere Konfiguration. Eine Anleitung für ISPConfig 3 findest Du im ispconfig 3 tar.gz bzw. in der aktuellen SVN Version da ISPConfig 3 rc 2 noch kein openSuSE 11.1 unterstützt.

Mit der perfect server anleitung für ISPConfig 32 kannst Du ISPConfig 3 nicht zum laufen kriegen, ich würde Dir empfehlen den Server zu formatieren und neu zu installieren und dabei der Anleitung für ISPConfig 3 aus dem SVN zu folgen.


----------



## lightman (11. März 2009)

Ok. Ich danke erst mal für den Hinweis , mal schauen , wie ich das Problem löse.....
Gruß Lightman


----------



## lightman (12. März 2009)

So unterschiedlich sind die Anleitungen gar nicht, das erste Problem habe ich gelöst, in dem ich in der httpd.conf noch den Eintrag
<Directory /srv/www>                               
    Options FollowSymLinks                         
    Order deny,allow                               
    Deny from all                                  
</Directory>​eingefügt habe. Danach funktioniert erst einmal die Einstellung der Webseiten.
Heute werde ich mich noch einmal mit dem Problem des FTP-Zugriffs beschäftigen. Ich vermute, es liegt an der Verschlüsselung des Passwortes. Mit welcher Verschlüsselung wird eigentlich das Passwort in der MySQL-Datenbank abgelegt ?

Gruß Lightman
_PS: Wenn alles funktioniert, kann ich ja mal die Anleitung für SuSE 11.1 überarbeiten ...._


----------



## Till (12. März 2009)

Die schnelle Variante ist die Neuinstallation, aber wenn Du es so versuchen willst, kannst Du das natürlich auch. Wird nur deutlich länger dauern.



> Mit welcher Verschlüsselung wird eigentlich das Passwort in der MySQL-Datenbank abgelegt ?


Crypt.



> _PS: Wenn alles funktioniert, kann ich ja mal die Anleitung für SuSE 11.1 überarbeiten ...._


Danke aber die Anleitung die Du verwendest ist für ISPConfig 2 und nicht 3. Sie ist völlig korrekt für ISPConfig 2 und soll es auch bleiben da ISPConfig 2 und 3 beide unabhängig weiter entwickelt werden. ISPConfig 3 ist eine komplett neue und andere Software insbesondere für die Verwendung auf Multiserver Systemen und kein Update für ISPConfig 2.

Es gibt bereits eine vollständige Anleitung für ISPConfig 3 auf OpenSuSE 11.1, Du findest sie wie gesagt im SVN.


----------



## lightman (12. März 2009)

Kein Problem, habe den letzten Fehler jetzt auch noch gefunden. Lag an den Firewall-Einstellungen  und an Passiv-Ports von Pureftp. 
Ich danke trotzdem für die korrekten und schnellen Anworten.
Gruß Lightman


----------

